# General > Birdwatching >  Magpie

## rhogb

We have recently been visited by a young magpie. I have never seen one this far north,I think the farthest north was around the Fife area .
I have a photo of it but do not know how to upload it.

----------


## sids

How far north is that?

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have seen them for the first time in ten years of living in Caithness, I saw a pair in Dunbeath.
Down South it was always traditional to salute them a say "good morning Colonel". Not sure why, I might google it.

----------


## Lingland

Magpie been around for two days  harassing smaller birds  Never been seen around here before. Occumster area.

----------


## sids

I've seen them in Easter Ross and Sutherland, years ago.

----------


## Hannah Faulkner

In the editor box go to insert image option upload it from computer or web link, preview post and submit. you are done uploading

----------


## bod1403

Send it to Watten!

----------

